# Snowboarding terms for newbies



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Search next time... this took me all of 30 seconds to find:

Snowboarding Dictionary - Snowboarding Terms and Definitions


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

I never knew there were so many words in the boarders dictionary lol. I need to study. I think my favorite so far is:

FEESH
(submitted by: funncriminal)




Cool foreign dude from the Andes that pulls lots of hot chick with his South American charm.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

skim7x said:


> Search next time... this took me all of 30 seconds to find:
> 
> Snowboarding Dictionary - Snowboarding Terms and Definitions


Wow, for a dictionary the overall quality of the spelling is appalling, but that's a minor complaint.

My real complaint is that it doesn't help me. Remember, a jib goes on the pointy end of a boat. So I found this:



> JIB
> 
> The act of riding on something other than snow, i.e. rails, trees, garbage cans, logs. (by Jason Dow)


OK, so they're riding on trees or cans instead of snow. Makes some sense. I'm not sure how you ride a board down trees or cans, but OK. Then I see this:



> ETCHED OUT
> 
> (submitted by: podcaspro)
> 
> ...


I guess that means the word can be used as a noun or verb? I'm still kind of confused. Still confused about butter as well...



> BUTTER
> 
> (submitted by: jDigity1)
> 
> ...


So do you press on the tail or lean on the nose? The two definitions seem contradictory. And why is flex important to that maneuver?

I was trying to translate this page:

The Angry Snowboarder » Blog Archive » Camber Theories In Use

I'm really not much further along than I was before.:dunno:


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Rocker is a reverse camber snowboard. instead of it being like a rainbow, its flipped upside down so the contact points of the board or near the center. so an upside down rainbow i guess. Jib or jibbing is when you do like a board slide or 50/50 down a hand rail or box. just youtube that and it will explain. A deck is your snowboard or the equilvilent of a porch  Camber is the curveture of the snowboard. POP is the snappiness of the board. a board with good pop is good for ollies and get higher amounts of lift ok kickers and rollers. Stick = snowboard (i think)
Butter is leaning back or forward on a board so you are essentially doing a "wheelie" on your snowboard.(really fun)

I may have made a fool out of myself for being incorrect but i dont care. if you still dont get it. YOUTUBE the word you want to know and + snowboard to the end of it


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

camber is the arc in the middle of the board if you were to lay it flat on the ground. right in between the inserts it should rise off the ground.

camber usually helps with "pop". the amount of pop is pretty much means "ollie" but instead of pulling up on your front foot followed by the back like you would ollie on a skate board its more of a jump with both feet at the same time. think of a jump shot on basketball, you bend your knees down then "pop" up for the shot.

rocker would be the opposite of camber. if you lay the board flat on the ground it will kind of rock in between the inserts.

when you "jib" something it simply means to grind, bonk or tap anything like rails, trees, snow guns and anything really. 

all a deck is is your snowboard. like you would call your skateboard your deck we do the same thing.
stick is a synonym of deck and means the same exact thing.


when you butter something for the most part it means pressing the tail OR nose. there are MANY variations of butters and its kinda of hard to explain them all. usually when i say butter i mean doing a nose or tail press while going down the slope sideways or even spinning while doing the press on flat ground.


----------



## ---NT--- (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone remember when the full term was "butter your muffin"?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Florida Cracker said:


> Wow, for a dictionary the overall quality of the spelling is appalling, but that's a minor complaint.
> 
> My real complaint is that it doesn't help me.


'Cerebral' and 'snowboarder' aren't never used in the same sentence unless they are separated by 'not'.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> 'Cerebral' and 'snowboarder' aren't never used in the same sentence unless they are separated by 'not'.


perfect example. haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

"mountains" - "Large vertically inclined land masses suitable for the activity of snowboarding; something not found in Florida."

"snow" - "Precipitation that occurs in a solid, frozen state in cold climates; something never seen in Florida."

Maybe you should just buy a wake board? But if you do go for the snowboard thing, you'll want to go no farther north than North Carolina. Of course, its got all you need. Hell, they put the word "North" in the name for something, right? Absolutely avoid Snowshoe in West Virginia like the plague. Most Floridians that have visited that evil place get eaten by Yetis. The rest have been gang raped by the inbred lifties while on their 15 minute smoke breaks. Seriously, its a scary world up there.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

Actually I'll chime in:

Yardsale - when a newbie snowboarder/skier attempts a stunt but fails, leaving a trail of gear behind ie. goggles, hat, gloves, etc.

Gaper - a newbie snowboarder/skier completely oblivious to his or her surroundings, sitting in the middle of trails, non-intentionally cutting people off because they have no control of their skis/board, wearing ridiculous clothes (jeans and some old coat or something that wasn't even fashionable in the 80s.) But a dead giveaway is the large gap between their helmet/hat and goggles.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i really thought this thread was full of /sarc and a lame attempt to be funny but now i just see its just full of fail.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

Well the op is "Florida Cracker" what would you expect with a name like that. 

I though about dissing the shit out of this thread but I decided to play nice and see if this goes on any further...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i just explained what the OP wanted to know. i don't think thats a fail.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Hah! Accomplished my twin objectives of having a little fun and learning a little about stuff I don't know. Didn't mean to upset Captain Picard there, but what can ya do?

This is a funny forum. Quote from SpringheelJack I found in a train wreck thread about some $1,900 snowgizmo:

"Innovation is only innovation after it succeeds. Until then you're just being weird.":laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

OK, what is meant by "chillydog rocker"?

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/18649-06-07-vs-08-09-forum.html#post193251


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

every company has their own lingo for reverse camber and is slightly different from other company's.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Florida Cracker said:


> OK, what is meant by "chillydog rocker"?
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/18649-06-07-vs-08-09-forum.html#post193251


Without even looking it up, prolly just a form of rocker with an additional modifier to equate it with "their" rocker(like the previous post said).

I'm a cracker as well. Surfboards have rocker(and usually lots of it). Skateboards have decks. You must have had some idea.

I about fell out when I saw Picard in the context of this thread. Funny.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Kapn.K said:


> You must have had some idea.


OK, you caught me. I'm almost, but not quite, as stupid as I seem.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

davis said:


> "mountains" - "Large vertically inclined land masses suitable for the activity of snowboarding; something not found in Florida."
> 
> "snow" - "Precipitation that occurs in a solid, frozen state in cold climates; something never seen in Florida."
> 
> Maybe you should just buy a wake board? But if you do go for the snowboard thing, you'll want to go no farther north than North Carolina. Of course, its got all you need. Hell, they put the word "North" in the name for something, right? Absolutely avoid Snowshoe in West Virginia like the plague. Most Floridians that have visited that evil place get eaten by Yetis. The rest have been gang raped by the inbred lifties while on their 15 minute smoke breaks. Seriously, its a scary world up there.


......lolz


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I am goign to make up my own terms (or borrow them from other sports):

*Camburglar*– A rider who is so fat that his massive weight deadens all pop and curvature in the deck he is riding
*Fruit-boot* - A ski
*Fruit-booter* - A skier
*Trustafarian* – Rich kids with dread-lock hair whose families are so wealthy that they have trust funds for them

More if I think of any


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Florida Cracker said:


> OK, what is meant by "chillydog rocker"?
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/18649-06-07-vs-08-09-forum.html#post193251


Above posts are absolutely correct - Chili Dog Tech/Rocker is Forum's version of Reverse Camber - kinked between the feet in a nice, smooth, consistent arc.

Directly from Forum and our write up of the Forum Youngblood Chilidog Snowboard:

"Chilly Dog Tech™ - Shaped like a boiled brat instead of a slippery banana, the Chilly Dog's continuous radius rise will surface when riding switch or regular. Hitting transitions smoothly and avoiding plowing into the lip, Chilly Dog tech gets you landing switch easy. Go with your gut, ride a continuous kick rather than the wave of hype."


Still got questions on Camber and Rocker, even though above posts were correct, to the point, and quite clear (for someone who's been at the snowboard game a while)? Here's our Snowboard Camber Comparison, straight outta Snowboard Magazine.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Whoops double post


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> *Fruit-boot* - A ski
> *Fruit-booter* - A skier


Im afraid you are incorrect in the use of those terms. These are fruit boots. They are extremely short skis. 










This is a fruit booter












This is a two planker wanker :laugh:












Lets not get things confused


----------

